# worth $800



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey whats going on guys? My brother found this 175 gallon bow front with all this included is it worth it for $800

- SUPENDED LIGHTCANOPY, 3 250 W 10,000 K BULBS 
- THREE PFO BALLASTS 250 W 
- VHO BALLAST FOR ANTINICS 
- ULTRA PURE RO UNIT WITH 35 GAL STORAGE TANK 
- 2 PINPOINT MONITORS SALINITY/CONDUCTIVITY 
-TSUNAMI WAVE MAKER 
- CUSTOMSEALIFE POWERCOOLER WATER CHILLER 1/4 HP 
-ETC SINGLE STAGE ELECTRONIC TEMPERATURE CONTROL 
-AMIRACLE MAXI REEF TRICKLE FILTER, MODEL 300 
-CUSTOM MADE SUMP 35 GAL OVERVLOW CAPASITY 
-KORALLIN KALK REACTROR, MODEL C-1500 
- 5LB C-02 CYLINDER WITH GUAGES 
- RAINBOW LIFEGUARD UV 25 W 
- TWO LITTLE GIANT RETURN PUMPS 4MDQX-SC 
- EURO-REEF STAND ALONE PROTINE SKIMMER MODLE 180, HARDELY USED


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

Let me know


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Sounds like a good deal IMO. I'd go for it if i had the money.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Ditto


----------



## Firefighter337 (Jan 1, 2007)

go buy that thing.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

+1


----------



## ajmckay (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds like a good price to me... 

The 120 gallon I eventually want to get is $600 for the tank and stand alone..


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

A Million Times Yes


----------

